# please not crouch!!!!!!! for ****nal



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

*Gunners line up Crouch - Agent*

Superagent Vincenzo Morabito claims ****nal are considering Peter Crouch as a possible replacement for Emmanuel Adebayor.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

hahahah i feel sorry for ****nal if they get crouch and get shut of adebayor :lol:


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Wrong forum


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

aint gonna happen. Its all paper talk. Liverpools agent trying to up his value as pompy are in for him. Quite insulted about crouch though. He's pants!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

right forum, he's coming soon to ****nal!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

1. He's English

2. He's Pants

3. Why would a rival sell to us

4. I dont see direct quotes from Crouch or his Agent

Prove it!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> 1. He's English
> 
> 2. He's Pants
> 
> ...


if proof be needed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^ LOL


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ LOL


see!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

he looks unhappy already. LOL


----------



## delts (May 18, 2008)

bout time you boys got another english player though.. maybe ****ne is preparing for the 6 & 5 rule!?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Walcott, Hotye, Gibbs, Lansbury, Randall. many more english coming through our youth. We will be fine.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Ollie B said:


> *Walcott*, Hotye, Gibbs, Lansbury, Randall. many more english *coming through our youth*. We will be fine.


 :confused1:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> :confused1:


he means English players dude!


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Take the lanky streak of p!ss off us, your welcome


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I would rather have titus bramble then Crouch!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I feel sorry for Crouch, like it or not the guy is a goal scorer. Any team should be glad to have him.

It's not his fault he's pig ugly and as tall as a house.

Then again, look at the benefits. If you get to shout "get ya t1ts out for the lads" to Abby Clancy who wouldn't want to see that fine piece of pasty every week......

Worth a season ticket alone, plus she's bang up for a good time on the old toot as well......my kind of ho'.... :thumb:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I feel sorry for Crouch, like it or not the guy is a goal scorer. Any team should be glad to have him.
> 
> It's not his fault he's pig ugly and as tall as a house.
> 
> ...


i wonder how long she'll stick with him if he does move on.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Why would she leave him cos he gets a pay rise and plays more often????


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Why would she leave him cos he gets a pay rise and plays more often????


and for a better team


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my team will be a sham if crouch is who why by as a team we/****nal are trying to improve this woul be a giant step back


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Bendtner it better than crouch, TBH he is very similar to Ade, if Ade goes for 25+mill then Nik is a decent replacement....any half decent striker with the service ade gets from Fab. hleb. theo etc will do ok. Plus Wenger hasn't finished yet, Carlos Vela and Nasri are both awesome and they are just the start......


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Bendtner it better than crouch, TBH he is very similar to Ade, if Ade goes for 25+mill then Nik is a decent replacement....any half decent striker with the service ade gets from Fab. hleb. theo etc will do ok. Plus Wenger hasn't finished yet, Carlos Vela and Nasri are both awesome and they are just the start......


 Agree but crouch doesnt have pace ade does and he isnt enough of a threat in the air. Hopefully he buys more players e 2defenders 2 midfielders and2 strikers


----------



## delts (May 18, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I feel sorry for Crouch, like it or not the guy is a goal scorer. Any team should be glad to have him.
> 
> It's not his fault he's pig ugly and as tall as a house. :thumb:


I agree, even if he went to the gooners and gets them 30 goals people will still say he's sh*t. I like him, his record speaks for itself, ok he dosent have the same flair, or the pretty boy looks as some of the other tarts in the premiership, but he will give you an end product AND his price tag is considerably less than most other proven goal scorers.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Why would she leave him cos he gets a pay rise and plays more often????


i should have said i wonder how long it will take her to start cheating on him again, while the cats away the mice will play, like she did at the 2006 world cup.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Crouch leaving Liverpool for A+++nal......

Hip hip hooray....... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

Hope Rafa gets the asking price.....He can be a target man up front for another team ...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

why can you not say ****?

i thought this was a male animal thread 

it will be bull

wenger doesnt buy english, wasnt the last english guy he bought jeffers?


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Crouch is a goal scorer............ even if he is an ugly streak of p*ss

Did you ever see the interview when he was asked what he would be if he wasn't a footballer............

After a short pause, his answer was "a virgin!!"

PMSL


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The thing is also, as much as I can't stand assene whinger, he does know his players and if he thinks crouch is a good buy, you can bet that crouch will do very well.

I think he will do well for any team......


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

shorty said:


> he means English players dude!


OK, but the way he put it appeared to be suggesting that Walcott came through their youth setup, when of course he came from Southampton for about £10 million.

Let's be honest though; they hardly bring through any good English youth players -those listed are garbage, yet arsole whinger is the master at signing kids from everywhere else and making them into stars.

Strange.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Those kids from our youth are not garbage. ****nal have the best youth system in the country. These kids are great. Have you seen them play???


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Buy english 10million plus for carrick thats nearly the cost of ****nals 2midfielders. English players cost to much over valued interst in defoe shawn wright phillips carrick BUT all over priced.

If crouch was to score 30+ plus I would love him but I dont think he would be suited for ****nal as its pace passing footy not slow lumb the ball upto torres football. Personally I think its a personality clash with rafa.

Ade cost under 5million 3rd top scorer in the league defoe I think went for 6million marcus BENT!!! OVER 10MILLION. I would love to have bentley back at ****nal but he would properly cost 13mil plus or something ridiculous.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Bentley is up his own ****. I wouldnt want his kind at our club. If he wanted to make a real name for himself he would of stayed. His attitude stinks


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> Bentley is up his own ****. I wouldnt want his kind at our club. If he wanted to make a real name for himself he would of stayed. His attitude stinks


Ollie alot of footballers are up their own ass and lack loyalty and think teir something special. As a squad we are weak and it showed.For 3/4 of the sesson we played the best football and the title was in the bag but with injuries and lack of luck when our squad was down to 13-15players wasnt good enough and didnt have any steam left.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I know what you are saying mate. At the moment we have

Out = Lehmann and Flamini

In = Ramsey, Vela and Nasri. Mannone promoted as 3rd GK

We need to strengthen as our squad did suffer with injuries. We also need a strong bench with match winners. I believe Wenger is in for another 3 players. CB, AM and stricker


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Well hopefully we buy 3more players and eduardo comes back better than ever.Personally I would like a top class keeper,2 center backs, a big midfielder and a striker tall pacey ish and good in the air


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Well I dont think we will get another GK as Almunia has been given number 1 on his shirt.

I think we have been linked to Guiza as a striker to partner adebayor. A big midfielder yaya toure would be great


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Well I dont think we will get another GK as Almunia has been given number 1 on his shirt.
> 
> I think we have been linked to Guiza as a striker to partner adebayor. A big midfielder yaya toure would be great


forget them players dude... crouch will be at the ar$enal... signings done and dusted 3rd or 4th place booked! :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ollie, ya ya toure is great, but, you have to start buying English, or you won't be able to field a team in 3 years......

If crouch started every game for you I guarantee he'd be one of the top goalscorers in the prem.

ffs, what's wrong with you guys, he's a proven goalscorer, plays for his country and has shown he can play on the big stage.....

Trouble with you gooners is you want the best for nothing.....

If Crouch joins Assenal, I guarantee he'll get more goals than adebayor did, providing he stays injury free...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

maybe your right about crouch robsta but he's no way better then Ade. Ade is only 23 and he can only get better at that age.

We have english talent in the youth and reserves. Ive been to watch alot of ****nal reserves at the Underhill Stadium (Barnets Ground) and the english talent they have playing is quite amazing. Alot of them im suprised dont get straight into the first team. With this 6 and 5 rule gooners wont have a problem.

Wenger is a top manager and no muppet. He clearly see's that english players need to come in so watch out for our youths and reserves in a few years time :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Isn't Crouch your new "Niall Quinn", now he was class :whistling:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

about as class as francis jeffers :laugh:


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Crouch wouldnt fit in to ****nal.

1) Not French

2) Not a known dirty fouling ****

3) Needs to have a CV of at LEAST 3 past red cards before joining Goofers.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

dan2004 said:


> Crouch wouldnt fit in to ****nal.
> 
> 1) Not French
> 
> ...


Dan what team do you support mate ?


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Buy english 10million plus for *carrick* thats nearly the cost of ****nals 2midfielders. English players cost to much over valued interst in defoe shawn wright phillips *carrick* BUT all over priced.


Not a bad investment if you ask me. 2 seasons at Manchester United and helped the club to :

*2x Premier League Titles*

*1x Champions League Title*

*1x Champion League Semi-Final*

*1x F.a Cup Final *

*1x F.a Cup Semi-final*

*1x Community Sheild *

Sorry but even the revenue generated for the semi-final in the Fa Cup had to be noted here  Plus the fact United were Robbed of a Penalty early on otherwise it would ave changed the scope of the game entirly and united would have reached a 2nd FA Cup FINAL


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Dan what team do you support mate ?


Damn i really should have put a  . That is now going to start the Dan2004 vs GoldenMan UkMuscle title war 

Man utd Ollie.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Fair enough mate. Man Utd are a great team. I dont slate other teams as they have a job to do aswell as us. Always when the new fixtures come out the first everyone looks at is ****nal V Man Utd. We both play the best football and its the most exciting match to watch

Ronaldo if he leaves you will have more £££££££. Fergie aint no mug, he will buy a replacement. No player is bigger then a club.

Any player that has left ****nal has been a flop.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Mate dont get me started about Ronaldo. He is all for the Cash. If Real offered him 30,000 a week instead of 300,000 grand it would be a different story. Guy lacks passion IF there is any truth to that story. Either way leave or stay he needs to put his prioritys in place and the thought of his latest girlfriend being spanish makes me wonder if shes pulling some of the strings to make the move to real. If we do cash in then like you say there is alot of money in place to make a few signings. My worst trip of the season is ALWAYS the emirates LOL The outcome is just too unpredictable.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Robsta said:


> ollie, ya ya toure is great, but, you have to start buying English, or you won't be able to field a team in 3 years......
> 
> If crouch started every game for you I guarantee he'd be one of the top goalscorers in the prem.
> 
> ...


Fcuk you what does a Leeds fan know about football, Daps has more footie knowledge in his left bollock than you :whistling:

lol

Crouch is a good player, but he is a bit of a one trick pony, good on the bench to bring on to change the tactics (like when we play chelsea and it turns long ball) but he will not start at ****nal cause he isn't creative enough...

Wenger is a clever man, he has a few good English boys now, Walcott and Ramsey who he brought in. Thing is tho this 6+5 will only make the devide between the top four greater, as they will simply go out and buy the best players from the lower teams. Look at the england national team, how many players are still playing for the club which they started at.....I can only think of Terry?

Look at the Sidwells, Wright Phillips, Parkers, Millners, Bent's who go to big clubs for all the money just to sit on the bench....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

NOT WORK SAFE!!!

LOL I laughed my nuts off


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

^^^^^^ I love that Hiter with Ronaldo. Makes me laugh everytime LOL!!

Nani a poor man's michael Jackson :laugh:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

remember that hatrick againt arsanal:whistling:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

tahir said:


> remember that hatrick againt arsanal:whistling:


We were fcuking ****e that season. :whistling:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> We were fcuking ****e that season. :whistling:


you'll be sh1te next season when crouch is up front! :laugh:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

shorty said:


> you'll be sh1te next season when crouch is up front! :laugh:


Shorty. Something tells me your a yid supporter. Am I right?


----------



## kevthered (Jun 27, 2008)

personally the first games i look for as a united fan are city and the bin dippers.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

bin dippers being liverpool ???


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Shorty. Something tells me your a yid supporter. Am I right?


man u... yes... watch them everyweek from my sofa :thumb: .... in honesty like rugby league better than footie...cant be doing with the over the top, pre maradona's


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello dan glory fan JOKING JOKING. Leed lol.Carrick isnt worth the money as a team man u were better than ****nal.Wenger is clever but stubborn team needs players or its 3rd or 4th again. ****nal wanted carrick but got out priced,wouldve bougt defoe but to costly. The comment about buying english is getting old the premiership is about success not nationality.We had english players time ago little success,now times have changed.

The one thing I will say is that most top class players are in it for the money and I would actually rather watch lower league/non league footy were thy PLAY FOR TE CLUB NOT THE CHEQUE. Wonder if there was cash involved in the england team they'd play better(apologise totally of the subject).


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Slightly off topic, but in regards to Carrick as a stand-alone player he was worth the money purely on the facts i stated in terms of achivements. If united had won nothing over the past 2 seasons then you may have a point , but even then so a player could still perform well. Look at ****nal as an example , they rave about fabregass etc yet they win nothing. And like we say no player is bigger than the club YET its the consistant 11 that perform over 38 league games that win you things. HAd untied not had Carrick over the past 2 seasons who knows how it would have panned out. So in my case Carrick was very influential in the midfield over 2 seasons and was well worth 10 million. Even if united win nothing now with carrick 10mill over 2 seasons.... 5 million isnt too bader investment considering the amount of money teams like Real Madrid spend.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

dan2004 said:


> Slightly off topic, but in regards to Carrick as a stand-alone player he was worth the money purely on the facts i stated in terms of achivements. If united had won nothing over the past 2 seasons then you may have a point , but even then so a player could still perform well. Look at ****nal as an example , they rave about fabregass etc yet they win nothing. And like we say no player is bigger than the club YET its the consistant 11 that perform over 38 league games that win you things. HAd untied not had Carrick over the past 2 seasons who knows how it would have panned out. So in my case Carrick was very influential in the midfield over 2 seasons and was well worth 10 million. Even if united win nothing now with carrick 10mill over 2 seasons.... 5 million isnt too bader investment considering the amount of money teams like Real Madrid spend.


YES mn u won alot last seasonnd carrick was playing ****nal wanted carrick BUT not at the price been offered same as bent and defoe. Now if liverpool sell crouch for say 6million Id ok with that but liverpool will sell him for 10million plusjust not worth it. Same as ronaldo all about money.I just hope hope that if wener buys he doesnt spend a fortune on kiss the badge types wo go when offered more money. Really really of topic HOW DO YOU THINK MAN U WILL FAIR WITHOUT RONALDO IF HE GOES AS HE WAS A HUGE MASSIVE OVERIDING INFLUENCE TO YOUR SUCCESS.

OLE SOLKESHER (however its spelt) most loyal modern footballer a dying breed


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Solskjaer was a true professional simple as that , shame he had to step down 

United will man up and tell him he isnt going. IF Ronaldo has any sence he will ACEEPT and get on with it and perform to his best ability THEN in 4 years he will be 27 and if he then wants to go he can. Makes no sence for him to under-perform just to kick up a stink over a failed transfer. For the loss in revenue on his tag over 4 years and the way football is going in terms of fees he wont be far off the 80million come that time anyhow LOL


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Oh and on a side-note any United Fans that fancy it his testimonial has tickets avalible to general public and will be a great game 

*Ole Gunnar Solskjaer's Testimonial - MUFC v Espanyol, Saturday 2 August, KO 3pm*

*
*

*
Manchester United will be selling tickets on behalf of Ole's Testimonial Committee for this game. *

*
*

*
The deadline for Season Ticket Holders and Members to make an application has now passed, all applicants have been successful subject to payments being debited. Supporters are advised to check their online booking history to check payment details. *

*
*

*
Tickets are now on sale to the General Public online or by calling 0161 868 8000 option 1.*

*
*

*
Non-Members Ticket Prices are as follows (subject to availability):*

*
North and South Stand Upper & Lower £30.00*

*
North East / West Quadrants Tier 1 £30.00*

*
North Stand Tier 2 (centre) £30.00*

*
East & West Upper £30.00*

*
East & West Lower £30.00*

*
North Stand Tier 2 (wings) £26.00*

*
North East / West Quadrants Tier 2 £26.00*

*
East & West Tier 2 £26.00*

*
North Stand Tier 3 £22.00*

*
*

*
A 50% concession is available to under 16s and over 65's and Season Ticket Holders and One United Members can gain a £2/£1 discount by quoting their membership numbers.*


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dan2004 said:


> Look at ****nal as an example , they rave about fabregass etc yet they win nothing.


What about Chelsea raving about Lamps, Drogba, Terry etc...what did they win?

What about Liverpool raving about Torres, Gerrard etc....what did they win?

Carrick is a sqaud player, fabs, lamps, drogba, terry, torres, gerrard are all the backbones of the squad, you take any of them out of their teams and you have a problem....

Thats where I envy Man U really, the reason that makes them good is the depth of the squad, you take out Carrick and you have Scholes, you take out Ron and you have Nani, you take out rooney and you have saha.

There is a decnet mix of young and old too, a nice balance to the team.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> What about Chelsea raving about Lamps, Drogba, Terry etc...what did they win?
> 
> What about Liverpool raving about Torres, Gerrard etc....what did they win?
> 
> ...


sPOT on magic torch hence why if ****nal were to buy crouch he would be a squad player and wenger should not spend more than 5 million on him. Still hope that my team buy 2 centre defenders 2midfielders and a striker/midfielder


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> What about Chelsea raving about Lamps, Drogba, Terry etc...what did they win?
> 
> What about Liverpool raving about Torres, Gerrard etc....what did they win?
> 
> ...


Spot on magic


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah 2 defenders and 2 midfeilders would be good, an older center back would be good, personaly I like Senders.....I mean he does make a few mistakes, but only when he trys to play football too much and gets caught, but thats the Wenger way - to play football....in a year or so he'll be ok.

Midfeilders, I'd like to keep gilberto, I think he is awesome on the defensive side which is what we lacked last year with flamini and fabs...


----------



## kevthered (Jun 27, 2008)

dan2004 said:


> Oh and on a side-note any United Fans that fancy it his testimonial has tickets avalible to general public and will be a great game
> 
> *Ole Gunnar Solskjaer's Testimonial - MUFC v Espanyol, Saturday 2 August, KO 3pm*
> 
> ...


got my ticket for this on my ST, got my sister one too but had to pay full price.

travel from london (im not a cockney, just in exile) is proving a nightmare that saturday tho, think i might stay at me mams and travel home the day after.

we are the champions, champions of europe!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I think with the DM Diaby will step up. I heard we had a bid rejected for Udiness Defender Zapata and we had a rejection for Diogo from a brazillian team. Wenger this time is very active in the transfer market this year as he know he's got to deliver. We were so so close this year.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

well look at what fergie had to do at utd to get the title back off chelsea... SPEND!.... chelsea didn't spend (as much) and that was the mistake that has cost them a bit...(along with a few rubbish signings as well).... but ****nal need to spend on quality (like crouch) :lol: :lol: :lol: ...... nah just messin but they do need to buy big!

or obtain a billionaire from somewhere! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

We have Billionaire Shareholders. Usmanov and Stan Kronke. We are not short of cash.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> What about Chelsea raving about Lamps, Drogba, Terry etc...what did they win?
> 
> What about Liverpool raving about Torres, Gerrard etc....what did they win?
> 
> ...


I agree yet Scholes was out the entire season with blurred vision and we hadnt purchased anderson,nani and hargreves that year so in my opinion Carrick was a stand alone central midfielder and was well worth the money. Im not saying other certain players ARENT worth the time and money im just justifying WHY Carrick was well worth 10mill over 2 seasons so far.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

dan2004 said:


> I agree yet Scholes was out the entire season with blurred vision and we hadnt purchased anderson,nani and hargreves that year so in my opinion Carrick was a stand alone central midfielder and was well worth the money. Im not saying other certain players ARENT worth the time and money im just justifying WHY Carrick was well worth 10mill over 2 seasons so far.


I think why that Golden Man and Magic hate Carrick is because he used to play for the scum. Once a scum always a scum


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

shorty said:


> well look at what fergie had to do at utd to get the title back off chelsea... SPEND!.... chelsea didn't spend (as much) and that was the mistake that has cost them a bit...(along with a few rubbish signings as well).... but ****nal need to spend on quality (like crouch) :lol: :lol: :lol: ...... nah just messin but they do need to buy big!
> 
> or obtain a billionaire from somewhere! :thumbup1:


Actually the money united SPENT the season after they took the title was slightly high. 47 in total. The first season they regained the title they hardly spent. If you look at chelsea as an example of STUPIDITY i think they have splashed 250Mill on players wages etc and LOOSE revenue every season. They have a stadium they can barely sell out for champions league games and the highest priced tickets money CANT buy. They cant develop a new stadium and are second to qpr on planning permission. Chelsea TRIED to buy success and even tho it worked for 2 seasons eventually had to end somewhere when Roman started to see how much money he was loosing and cut back on the transfers and hence Jose had to go after his bitching in the jan transfer market.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> We have Billionaire Shareholders. Usmanov and Stan Kronke. We are not short of cash.


shareholders.... nah you need one billionaire to come in and let you spend like sinatra at man city  tbh they have 50m in the pot and i dont think i've ever seen ar$ene spend that much in 3 seasons!

being rich in the back wont win trophies


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> I think why that Golden Man and Magic hate Carrick is because he used to play for the scum. Once a scum always a scum


Agreed


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

dan2004 said:


> Actually the money united SPENT the season after they took the title was slightly high. 47 in total. The first season they regained the title they hardly spent. If you look at chelsea as an example of STUPIDITY i think they have splashed 250Mill on players wages etc and LOOSE revenue every season. They have a stadium they can barely sell out for champions league games and the highest priced tickets money CANT buy. They cant develop a new stadium and are second to qpr on planning permission. Chelsea TRIED to buy success and even tho it worked for 2 seasons eventually had to end somewhere when Roman started to see how much money he was loosing and cut back on the transfers and hence Jose had to go after his bitching in the jan transfer market.


money well spent for utd... not so for chelsea... roman bought the players he liked not what mourhino.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

shorty said:


> shareholders.... nah you need one billionaire to come in and let you spend like sinatra at man city  tbh they have 50m in the pot and i dont think i've ever seen ar$ene spend that much in 3 seasons!
> 
> being rich in the back wont win trophies


Man city Sinawatra is a cock! he got rid of Sven which was a bad move. the fans didnt like it. Sinwatra couldnt give a toss about anyone other then himself. People like him and Roman are killing football as its all about the pound note. Footballers are greedy cnuts these days aswell. The FA and UEFA should cap wages and transfer fees as its getting ridiculous.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Man city Sinawatra is a cock! he got rid of Sven which was a bad move. the fans didnt like it. Sinwatra couldnt give a toss about anyone other then himself. People like him and Roman are killing football as its all about the pound note. Footballers are greedy cnuts these days aswell. The FA and UEFA should cap wages and transfer fees as its getting ridiculous.


100% agree.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

OKAY I dont hate carrick I just dont think at the time he was worth all that money and if memory seves me well which it does ****nal were interested in carrick BUT not at that price. SCUM ARE SCUM yes but we bought sol campbell who went onto win trophies.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> OKAY I dont hate carrick I just dont think at the time he was worth all that money and if memory seves me well which it does ****nal were interested in carrick BUT not at that price. SCUM ARE SCUM yes but we bought sol campbell who went onto win trophies.


We didnt buy campbell he came on a free. Which is even better. :thumb:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

OOPS slight memory error he came he won he sulked then he left and just before he left he had a nice candlelight meal with ashley cole and they stayed up all night.ahhhhh


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> OOPS slight memory error he came he won he sulked then he left and just before he left he had a nice candlelight meal with ashley cole and they stayed up all night.ahhhhh


Sol left at the right time.

Same as Ca$hly Cole, as soon at £££££££ got into his head we decided to get rid of hid. Good! Says he's a gooner supporter my ass! what a cock! Without ****nal he wouldnt of been anywhere, we developed him into the player he is today. Backstabber!!! - Anyway we dont miss him, clichly is much better and has a better attitude. We got gallas from the deal and 5million so again we are better off IMO


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Just found out that Theo Walcott has been given the number 14 shirt.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

and ade is staying


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

ade is staying IMO. its all paper talk crap. Every year everyone wants to buy our players. Its because they are all class


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm staying at ****nal - Adebayor

By Phil Gordos

BBC Sport in Vienna

Adebayor had been targeted by AC Milan and Barcelona

Emmanuel Adebayor has ended speculation about his immediate future by announcing he is staying at ****nal.

The Togo striker, who scored 30 goals in 48 games last season, has been a target for both AC Milan and Barcelona.

But the 24-year-old said: "I have a good contract, we have a good team there and I'm playing for one of the biggest teams in the world.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

^^^^^^^ nuff said.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

like your new aviator


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

couldnt help myself.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

so when is Crouch arriving??? :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Never. Ade is staying! 

http://www.skysports.com/video/0,20285,12602_3746412,00.html


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Never.


Herd he's taking Eduardo's place



:lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ollie I changed my Av for you


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with rob, Crouch is a proven goal scorer and will get alot of goals in the premiership if given the games. He isn't as good when it comes to playing against the top 4 and in the Champs league but he has his uses.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

shorty said:


> Herd he's taking Eduardo's place
> 
> View attachment 15187
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Love the avvy Magic. 

Reps ur way!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

9YEARS WOW WOW awesome achievement!!!!!!!!!!NOT .The next tshirt it only took 30years i will more than likely be to old and not bothered when s!"m win the premiership.Love the badge,good to hear about ade just a few more buys


----------

